# Sunrise & Sunset Pictures for June 1st 2014



## Kevin (May 30, 2014)

This is the first sunrise/sunset contest. Woodbarter members are encouraged to take a picture of their sunrise & sunset horizons this Sunday. The rules:

Only 1 image of each event may be submitted but you must have both a sunrise & sunset from your property/apartment/tent i.e. from your place of habitation. No limits on where from your property (I plan to take mine from atop my shop to clear obstructions)
Sunset images must be in your sunrise post; this is accomplished by using the edit feature of your sunrise submission later that evening after you take your sunset shot.
Non-image postings will not be allowed in this thread. Any discussion/banter must be posted in this thread.

Any member, participating or not, may cast their vote for the winning pair of pictures. You can only vote for one member even though you may like pictures of two different members. The member with the most votes after the polls close will win the prize.

The prize: The winner will receive a prize which is at the discretion of the giver. It can be literally anything except an empty box, illegal contraband, or any items you wouldn't want your kids to see. This just dawned on me (tsk tsk) since I will be starting off the prize-giving I shouldn't be in the running even though I have little chance of winning, so I will not be submitting an entry for the first competition.

For the second contest, whoever won the first contest will be the giver of the next prize to the winner of that competition, and so-on thereafter, so he will not be eligible to run in the competition subsequent to their winning one since they will be awarding their own mystery prize. These are rules. Good luck and have fun!

P.S. Brink can participate, but I will rig the voting so that he cannot win. Monkeys with cameras. Sheesh.

Edit is in blue.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's mine. Backyard, 7:30

And exactly 12 hours later, the front yard.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Molokai (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is my sunrise photo, lots of clouds





and the sunset......

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sunrise...






And the sunset...





It's a smile.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2014)

Now we have a contest. 3 entries thus far. Technically only one qualifies thus far according to the rules and the monkey better be snapping a pic right about now to qualify since his sun is no longer visible from his cage. Tom your sunset happened about 12 hours ago where is your pic?

This is our first contest so we are going to learn together. I will post a poll tomorrow - waiting - to allow for those that may have actually taken pics but just not had the chance to post yet due to life getting in the way of these more important things. Honor system guys! No snapping a pic tomorrow and saying it was today.

Anyway, please still resist from posting here for now and I thank you all for not doing so. Post in the linked thread in the OP if you want to comment. Ya'll are the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

